# Angelfish advice?



## cityofdaggers (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive have a 25 gallon tall tank with 5 corys, 5 platys, 2 dwarf honey gourami, 1 pleco, and 7 neon tetras.
I have been researching angelfish for the last couple days, but can't seem to find answers from any trust-worthy sources.
so, what Im wondering is:

1. What is the easiest type of angelfish to keep for someone who is very inexperienced with them?

2. Can you keep a single angelfish, or do they need to be kept with at least one other of their kind?

3. My tank has a couple caves, and enough plants to create a few decent hiding places. The neons also usually stick to one corner of the tank, behind the largest plant.. Do you think I would still have issues with the tetras and angelfish? (the neons are quite old, and large, most of them are almost an inch long)

I hope I didnt miss any of these answers when I was searching through the older threads, and thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give me!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A short-finned domestic strain of angel is the most hardy. Silvers and marbles are tougher than blacks, black-laces and blushings

A single angel is fine. Cichlids are intelligent, food-motivated and have good eyesight. With no other angels, one would pay more attention to you. Maybe even learn tricks.

Angels will eat neons that fit in their mouths. Which usually means angels 3.5"+. Having small angels that grow up with neons is no guarantee that they won't eventually eat the neons.

With that fish list, I'd be a little reluctant to add an angel. Even solo angels can be a bit territortial and you may see one bully the gouramis. How wide is your tank?


----------



## cityofdaggers (Nov 3, 2008)

The tank is 24 inches wide, 12 inches deep and 20 inches tall


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

how many Gallons?

And if you must get one, go to your LFS, and ask which one has the most mild temp. Its temp could Easily change in a different tank, but cichlids are very Smart, thus giving them there own personality. My oscar is probably the most non-aggresive oscar in the world. (she use to be scared of feeders when she was 4ish inches)


----------

